# ArmorSkids, whole new machine



## mswlogo (Dec 22, 2013)

I have a Platinum 30" with ATC.

Machine was fine. Wiggled a little on straight aways.

I just put ArmorSkids on from SnowBlowerSkids : You don't need a new snowblower, just need skids or shoes

Holly smoke, what a difference. I'd put them on any snowblower what ever drive you have.

I have some lawn along the edge of my driveway. If I ever went to close, it always catches and dug in (this was with the old Pin Lock Snowblower)

Cruzed right over it now. I can be on Driveway, Half Lawn & Drive Way or all Lawn and you would not even feel the difference from the handles.

It used to catch on the end of driveway right where it meets road. Cruzes right over it now.

There is one long strip I go over all lawn, to the shed where I keep the snow blower. I used to push the handles down so I would not dig into lawn. Cruzed right over it. One hand.

It baffles me that the folks that design snow blowers don't have these on from the factory. I can't see anything negative about them.

Oh and yeah, it got rid of the ATC Wiggle. Not even sure that was caused by ATC.

Night and day difference.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Great to hear logo! Glad you got your issue straightened out. I'm betting there will be lots more armorskid converts before long.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I actually just threw them on my blower at the same time I did the Auto-Turn. Figured what the heck, won't hurt anything.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its a great design for the skids, they ride up over most any crack or rise in the pavement. glad you like them guys


----------



## ctswf (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I have a few lips I get caught on I'll give these a try


----------

